# Magazine choices and custom grips



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks to you, I am now ready to get all the spare mags I need. But, I have hit a road block. The company has mags in the the capacities I want from Mec-Gar (Which are cheaper), and original factory SIG mags.

I know the importance of mags. They are as important as the gun itself. A bad mag makes a 100% reliable hangun or rifle, a jamming machine. I have seen the results first hand, and I need to know if the Mec-Gar are as sturdy and as reliable as factory made Sig magazines. Price is not a factor when it comes to my gun, and my life, that I trust my Sig to protect. I want the best. I want what will work in any scenario, whether it's self defense, practice, or competitions.

Also, I have been using a grip enhancer. It works great, giving me added control. I feel different grips might benefit me. I dont like rubber grips. I do like thier alluminum/wooden replacements though, and think they might be a viable option for me. Factory quote:

"Hogue Extreme series grips are machined from Aerospace grade 6061 T6 Aluminum, Titanium or old world Damascus steel. The Extreme series grips are the ultimate for the shooter that has everything! Extreme grips are available for most semi-auto pistols that Hogue currently makes and are carefully engineered and sized for the ultimate in fit, form and function. The strength of these materials allow for the thinnest possible grips on large double stack autos such as SIG pistols.

Extreme grips are precision machined from solid billet stock to exacting specifications and are designed for a lifetime of use. Aluminum grips are hard Type III anodized and available in 5 colors; Clear, Black, Red, Blue, and Green. Titanium and Damascus steel are polished to a high luster that accentuates the natural characteristics of the material.

Precision sharp, crisp checkering is available on aluminum models and Extreme Hybrid™ models are available with a textured Exotic Hardwood insert."










Has anyone bought these grips or used them on a Sig model? How do they perform?

I like metal grips and guns. I love the feel of 1911 30 LPI checkering on a gun. The Hogue alluminum grips look good, but looks are one thing. I don't want to waste money, and you guys always come through with good information. How good do their grips *dig in*? I want to feel a lot of bite in any grips I get whether metal or wooden checkered. Hopefully, not needing the aid of grip products, because the bad guy isn't going to give me time to apply the product on my hands before he tries to rape or rob me.
I need serious help, for these are serious issues.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure, but I've been told that Mecgar is the "official" mag maker for sigs.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

MecGar makes a decent mag, as for the grips, I had some Aluma grips on my Hi Power and didn't like the feel of them, not co much the checkering, just the feel of the metal in my hand. Also if you're shooting outdoors or are outside an extended amount of time, they will get cold or hot pending on circumstances.

But the Hogue aluminum grips cost about $140.00. MIL TAC Knife and Tool is supposedly going to be offering G-10 grips this month....I'll believe it when I see it they've had that "Coming Soon" up for almost two years, but if I didn't want wood or rubber (...did I just use wood and rubber in the same sentence? Oh the jokes that could follow that one) I would probably hold out for the Mil-Tac's.

While I generally recommend VZ Grips when applicable, their Sig grips look super funky to me.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

MecGar is the current vendor that makes the OEM magazines for SiG. They also make and sell magazines under their own brand name aftermarket. Can't help you with the grip thing, I like and have Hogue rubber wraparounds with the finger grooves.


----------



## P229 SAS (Apr 11, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about Mec-Gar. It's the same thing, without the Sig name on the side. I'd just say to make sure you get the Phosphate coated ones...

As far as grips go, I just ordered a set of the G-10 Extremes for my 229 last night. I liked the Aluminum ones, but someone on another forum told me that the second you set the gun down the grips started to scratch up...can't confirm or deny, but I liked the look of the G-10 anyway, so I figured "Why not...?" If you're willing to wait a few days, I'll post some pics when I get them.

Eric


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

One more thing about mags. The ONLY thing ProMags are good for is malfunction drills. I would NOT recommend them for anything else. They are consistent in their unreliability for anything else.


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the input/Intel.

I placed an order for six flush fitting 18 round Mec-Gar magazines, and expect them next week.

About the grips. I went to MIL-TAC and saw they had the *Comming soon *add. I know they make good grips, but didn't know they had them for Sig models.

*However I liked the VZ grips I saw and contacted the company about them. ( SIG P226-K Black G10 ) *

My question is about the durability. Are they coated or solid in color and material construction? I don't want the surface of the grips to start chipping like P229SAS said the alluminum grips do. I might wait until Mil-Tac gets their products up,(They say this month) and learn more, but right now, the VZ G-10's look like they are a sweet tactical grip with a extreme stippled pattern that will really dig in to the hand. Exactly what I am looking for. It doesn't matter if the grips are metal or not, if the construction is solid and the secure texture is there.

Ps.
Keep me posted. Any further Intel on the VZ grips performance will be appreciated, and P229SAS has pics he promised of G-10 extreame grips but from what company I don't know. If it's VZ don't bother. Already made contact as I stated. I'll hold on until I hear more from you guys. But know that I want to get new grips soon.

Pss.

As you know, my sig has the new grip style. Growler, you stated what they were once in a thread. Some type of slim grip. *Will this interfere with the fit/ attachment of aftermarket G-10's? * Like the VZ's or MIL-TAC's?

Thanks guys.
Jannet


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The VZ G10s are very tough, I have them on a couple 1911s. You may be able to chip, ding, or scratch them, but it won't be easy. As for color, it will be solid color through and through, you don't have to worry about any coating coming off.

While not worded for this application, here is a brief description of G-10


> *G-10 and G-11 (Glass Cloth / Epoxy Resin)*
> These glass-epoxy laminates are specified for their extremely high strength and high dimensional stability over temperature. G-10 and G-11 are used for terminal boards, high humidity applications, electrical and electronic test equipment and electric rotor insulation. G-10 and G-11 are difficult to cut or machine and may require special equipment. G-10 is slightly stronger while G-11 is a better insulator and can take higher temperatures. FR-4 is a fire-retardant G-10 glass-epoxy laminate that is used primarily in the printed circuit board industry.


----------



## P229 SAS (Apr 11, 2010)

SigDoubleTap said:


> Thank you for the input/Intel.
> 
> I placed an order for six flush fitting 18 round Mec-Gar magazines, and expect them next week.


Excellent! That's a bit of firepower right there :mrgreen:



> My question is about the durability. Are they coated or solid in color and material construction? I don't want the surface of the grips to start chipping like P229SAS said the alluminum grips do.


Please take the above exactly as what it is--something I was told on a different forum a week ago when I asked the question. Certainly not gospel...

I really had to talk myself out of a set of the Sig Factory Aluminum grips. I saw them on a 229 Elite last week are *really* liked them, but $180 is a lot to swallow for some grips.....



> Ps.
> Keep me posted. Any further Intel on the VZ grips performance will be appreciated, and P229SAS has pics he promised of G-10 extreame grips but from what company I don't know. If it's VZ don't bother. Already made contact as I stated.


I got the Hogue version of the G-10s coming. They're not really well advertized on their site, but if you go to their factory store they have them. I think TGS offers them too, though they're out of the black version right now.



> Pss.
> 
> As you know, my sig has the new grip style. Growler, you stated what they were once in a thread. Some type of slim grip. *Will this interfere with the fit/ attachment of aftermarket G-10's? * Like the VZ's or MIL-TAC's?


I'm not sure what new grip style you have, unless it's the E2....? Otherwise, if it's DAK, get the DAK version, SA/DA, get that version...

I am fresh back in the country, though, so it's very likely I've missed something in the meantime. 

Take care, good shooting!

Eric


----------



## P229 SAS (Apr 11, 2010)

Just got an email from Hogue...despite the fact that they're not listed as out of stock "THE GRIPS _ ORDERED HAVE TO BE BUILT AND WILL BE SHIPPED IN 30 DAYS."

It would be nice if dealers would keep their websites updated. Just sayin'...

Eric_


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

TopGun Supply has them in stock, take a look.


----------



## P229 SAS (Apr 11, 2010)

These ones? I haven't found anybody that has them...

http://www.topgunsupply.com/hogue-extreme-g10-grips-p228-p229-checkered-black.html


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

Looking into it. Send pics, and tell me of the fit/function.

One again you guys are the bees knees,
Jannet


----------

